# OREGON



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm in Portland Oregon area, not that anyone cares, but I can make it to all over Oregon and even Seattle!THANKS!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cole I am in Oregon also and not far from you. I have run the first two support groups in Oregon.Send me an emailfalcon###webpotential.comWe should talk.and check out my site.http://www.ibshealth.comI have also been a member here for many years.Anyone else in Oregon let us know.


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

HI there Cole... Welcome to the boards! I'm in Seattle and make it to Oregon from time to time...I will let you know the next time I plan a Seattle Gathering.... Right now my main focus is on IBS Fall Sprawl in Las Vegas 9/30-10/2/05 http://www.ibsfallsprawl.com we would love to have you join us!P.S. Hi Eric!!


----------

